# Biken trotz Schwangerschaft



## NewLife19 (21. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

gibts eigentlich bei euch Bikerinnen, die sich trotz Babybauch weiter aufs Radl geschwungen haben? ich würde mich über Erfahrungen freuen.
Bin ab morgen in der 15. Woche und fahre weiterhin mit meinem Bike. Allerdings leichte Wege und nur noch mit Pulsuhr.

Liebe Grüße
newlife19


----------



## Katinka87 (21. März 2012)

krasses teil^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewLife19 (21. März 2012)

Mein Freund und ich, wir kennen das Video. Wir sind schon total am Planen, was wir materialtechnisch nach der Geburt brauchen, um nicht aufs Fahren verzichten zu müssen. Klar, wenns körperlich geht, dann müssen erstmal Oma und Opa am Wochenende als Babysitter herhalten. Aber wir sind bikenarrisch und wollen unserem Kind schon früh die Natur nahebringen. Und so ein Radanhänger ist klasse.
Nur beim Radeln geht mein Puls trotz runterschrauben der Intensität recht schnell hoch und lässt sich selten unter 140 blicken. Bei 150 piepst meine Uhr und dann muss es noch langsamer gehen. Vielleicht gibts jemanden die weiterhin mit diesem Puls geradelt ist und alles gut ging. mach mir da immer Sorgen wegen der Sauerstoffversorgung des Kindes.
In 3,5 Wochen gehts wieder in die Berge (Vinschgau). Zwar nur mit Bahn auf den Berg, aber was ist mit der Höhe?


----------



## VeloWoman (22. März 2012)

ach Du Schande...muss man da immer unter 140 bleiben wenn man schwanger ist?

Na dann könnte ich ja eigentlich alles knicken, wenns denn mal soweit wäre. Bin schneller auf 180 als ich gucken kann (ob sportlich oder ansich) Habe eh nen unruhigen Puls.

Bin mal gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungeberichte.


----------



## NewLife19 (22. März 2012)

also unter 140 sollte man im Großen und Ganzen bleiben wegen der Sauerstoffversorgung vom Kind. Außerdem hat der Kreislauf schon so mehr zu tun. Bei einem zu hohen Puls kanns passieren, dass man vor Ohnmacht vom Radl fällt. ich sag aber mal so, dadurch, dass ich schon vorher nicht faul war und mein Körper entsprechende Belastungen gewöhnt ist, ist es ok, wenn mal 5 min der Puls hochgeht.
Und ehrlich gesagt fühl ich mich unwohl, wenn ich steile oder lange Bergauffahrten mache. Also passe ich schon generell etwas besser auf. Berge sind bei mir grad eher Hügel.

Wo aber bleiben denn Berichte von Mädels, die ihr Kindchen schon haben? Wie habt ihr das nach der Geburt erlebt?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Speedbullit (22. März 2012)

meine frau ist anfänglich noch straße gefahren, was sich dann aber allerdings aufrund der anatomischen veränderungen rechts schnell erledigt hat. wir waren dann nur noch zu fuss im wald unterwegs. nach der schwangerschaft hat steffi dann auch noch so ca 5 monate gewartet bis sie wieder aufs rad ist. man kann zwar schon früher anfangen, was allerdings wegen der rückbildung nicht empfohlen wird. und anfänglich hast du eh keine zeit dich aufs rad zu schwingen . wir waren nach knapp 6 Monaten das erstemal im Wald on tour. der singeltrailer ist sicherlich der tophänger, allerdings hat er kaum stauraum für die alltäglich einkäufe und ist recht teuer. wir haben uns den chariot cougar gekauft und sind super zufrieden. leider kannst du mit dem keine richtigen singtrails fahren.


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Einfach fahren, für den Rest gibt es doch Krankenkassen.

Erschütterungen => schlecht fürs Baby
Sturzgefahr => schlecht fürs Baby


kurz um Baby schon im Bauch sehr empfindlich.


----------



## MrFaker (23. März 2012)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Nur beim Radeln geht mein Puls trotz runterschrauben der Intensität recht schnell hoch und lässt sich selten unter 140 blicken. Bei 150 piepst meine Uhr und dann muss es noch langsamer gehen. Vielleicht gibts jemanden die weiterhin mit diesem Puls geradelt ist und alles gut ging. mach mir da immer Sorgen wegen der Sauerstoffversorgung des Kindes.
> ?



oh man 

laut meiner meinung (auch etliche ärzte in der familie) ist das ganze in deiner zeit absolut unproblematisch. was sind schon 8 wochen? grob wird gesagt, dass leistungssport(!!!) also kein freizeitsport/hobbysport, bei dem der puls mal kurz im roten bereich ist ab dem vierten monat eingestellt werden soll.

viel größer ist die gefahr für das baby, dass du entweder:

a.) hinfällst mit dem rad
b.) auf der straße umgefahren wirst
c.) die treppe runterstürzt
d.) auf glatteis ausrutschst

...und dann möglicherweise geröntgt werden musst, oder gar operiert und narkotisiert und dies dann dem baby wirklich schaden könnte, genauso wie langzeitflüge.

wann du wieder mit sport anfangen kannst - 6monate ist doch total übertrieben, die schwangerschaft ansich ist ja eine ruhephase für deinen körper, also heißt es nicht so intensiv anzufangen.

meiner meinung nach ist es aber absolut legitim nach wenigen wochen (2-3) wieder mit dem training anzufangen und wie immer, am besten ist es, in seinen körper reinzuhören.

ich denke mal, dein behandelnder arzt dürfte dir das ganze aber auch beantworten können, ist keine spezielle wissenschaft 

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...2-KcqXPFA&sig2=i20-iObWnesFchBD3pYj6w&cad=rja

bei dieser dr. arbeit ab seite 114 lesen.


----------



## NewLife19 (23. März 2012)

danke für die bisherigen antworten.



> Erschütterungen => schlecht fürs Baby
> Sturzgefahr => schlecht fürs Baby


diese gefahren kann ich ausschließen. auch wenn ich den nervenkitzel vermisse, breite bzw. sichere wege ohne wurzeln sind jetzt mein revier und auf solchen bin ich noch nie gestürzt.



> a.) hinfällst mit dem rad


sobald ich mich unsicher fühle, schiebe ich lieber.



> b.) auf der straße umgefahren wirst


wie langweilig, straßen werden auch mit babybauch nicht attraktiver  also keine gefahr durch autos da weiter waldfahrerei schöner ist.



> c.) die treppe runterstürzt


treppen lassen sich leider nicht vermeiden besonders bei uns im haus. könnte also ne größere gefahr sein als radeln.



> d.) auf glatteis ausrutschst


na gott sei dank ist frühling 

den link hab ich mir angeschaut. sind viele wichtige dinge geschrieben, wovon ich besonders die risiken und verbote für sport schon kenne. außer, dass mir der bauch wächst und ich öfter pausen brauche, bin ich eine gesunde schwangere. meine ärztin hat nichts gegen mein sportverständnis. sie sagt ich soll auf meinen körper hören und klar gefahrensituationen meiden. ich hab auch viel zu lang drauf gewartet endlich mama zu werden um jetzt leichtsinning zu handeln.
aber ergometer fahren  wer möchte schon bei diesem schönen wetter drinnen radeln. da werd ich depressiv und das ist bestimmt auch nicht gut fürs baby. also lieber 2-3 gediegene runden in der woche und mama ist glücklich, dann ist auch das baby glücklich


----------



## dieFluse (23. März 2012)

Das ist wieder die typische Diskussion... Was wäre wenn, was kann alles passieren und so weiter und so fort.
Ich  bin damals Kurzstrecken und ganz normale Wege bis zum letzten Monat gefahren. Danach bin ich nicht mehr weit gekommen, weil ich einfach zu kaputt war und nicht mehr konnte.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo meine Kleine geboren wurde war ich noch keine Bikerin sondern Reiterin  Aber selbst hier hat es gedauert bis ich mich überhaupt wieder auf´s Pferd setzen mochte. So ca. einen Monat  Aufgrund der Sattelanatomie hätte es beim Bike wohl etwas länger gedauert *autsch*


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Fahrt doch einfach ... wir haben doch einen Sozialstaat. Die Gemeinschaft regelt das dann schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewLife19 (23. März 2012)

> Fahrt doch einfach ... wir haben doch einen Sozialstaat. Die Gemeinschaft regelt das dann schon



versteh ich nicht


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Die Ratschläge werden doch eh in den Wind geschlagen, da eigentlich doch nur eine Bestätigung der eigenen Meinung erbeten wird. (Rattfahren ist absolut gesund für Schwangere)

Also ist das Bike in der Schwangerschaft als absolut ungefährlich zu bezeichnen, und die TE kann glücklich biken.

Ist das Kind dann körperlich oder geistig behindert, haben wir halt den Sozialstaat. Sie wurde vorher ja nicht gewarnt.

*vgl. zwischen den Zeilen*


----------



## VeloWoman (23. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Die Ratschläge werden doch eh in den Wind geschlagen, da eigentlich doch nur eine Bestätigung der eigenen Meinung erbeten wird. (Rattfahren ist absolut gesund für Schwangere)
> 
> Also ist das Bike in der Schwangerschaft als absolut ungefährlich zu bezeichnen, und die TE kann glücklich biken.
> 
> ...




Ich finde Deinen Kommentar echt krass. Du musst von ja nicht davon ausgehen das alle wie Du denken/handeln!


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

lest ihr die Beiträge der TEIN auch?

Sie geht Biken, die Gefahren redet sie schön, mit der Begründung Mama glücklich Kind glücklich ... 

sorry Mädels ihr seid  INNNEN


----------



## netsrac (23. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Die Ratschläge werden doch eh in den Wind geschlagen, da eigentlich doch nur eine Bestätigung der eigenen Meinung erbeten wird. (Rattfahren ist absolut gesund für Schwangere)
> 
> Also ist das Bike in der Schwangerschaft als absolut ungefährlich zu bezeichnen, und die TE kann glücklich biken.
> 
> Ist das Kind dann körperlich oder geistig behindert, haben wir halt den Sozialstaat. Sie wurde vorher ja nicht gewarnt.



Bingo. So sehe ich das auch. Letztendlich bleibt es die Entscheidung der TE.

Hütet Euch, irgendwelche Ratschläge zu geben, da jede Schwangerschaft anders verläuft.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. März 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> ... Ratschläge zu geben, da jede Schwangerschaft anders verläuft.


Was hat der Hinweis auf (Leistungs-/gefährlicher) Sport mit dem Verlauf einer Schwangerschaft zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (23. März 2012)

Du kettest deine Frau wahrscheinlich in der Schwangerschaft ans Bett, so dass sie auf keinen Fall eine falsche Bewegung macht?


----------



## VeloWoman (23. März 2012)

Gefahren hast Du überall. Und nur in unserem westlichem Staat muss man als Frau nicht körperlich arbeiten. Denke mal das die Belastungen von den schwerarbeitenden Frauen viel höher anzusetzen sind, als "normales" Rad fahren. Dann muss man halt mit nem Fully fahren oder sich zumindest ne gefederte Sattelstütze kaufen. Und spätestens wenn frau merkt, das noch nichtmal Puste für das normale (etwas schnellere) gehen da ist... wird sie es sich dreifach überlegen Rad zu fahren.

Jede Frau hat doch andere körperliche/ medizinische Vorraussetzungen. Frage mich ja immernoch wie die Starkraucher oder Alkoholtanten überhaupt schwanger werden und ein gesund lebender es schwer hat. Egal...OT

Sie ist unsicher, fragt und dann muss man auf seinen Körper hören. Ein bisschen Voraussicht sollte auch dabei sein.


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Denkt ihr auch mal an das Baby, anstatt nur von der Mutter zur quaken.

Es sind immerhin 1 1/2 Personen beteiligt.

Kann überlesen werden, das Baby ist ja per Nabelschnur (Standleitung) verkabelt. Meldet sich dann schon.


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2012)

hör auf zu missionieren, giles.


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Meinst es ist <einzusetzen, des Bernd sein liebster Spruch> ?



			
				Dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hör auf zu missionieren, giles.



Das wird Dir doch wieder im Munde herumgedreht.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. März 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Du kettest deine Frau wahrscheinlich in der Schwangerschaft ans Bett ...


Es ist eine völlig sinnloser Diskussionsstil, von einem Extrem ins andere zu verfallen.


----------



## swe68 (23. März 2012)

_*
Bitte sachlich bleiben. Danke.*_

Übrigens hat die TE ausdrücklich nach Erfahrungen von anderen Frauen gefragt. 
Insofern möchte ich die männlichen Poster um ein bißchen Zurückhaltung bitten.


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Swe, als Vater darf man mitreden?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Swe, als Vater darf man mitreden?


Wieso: Möchtest Du auch Rücksicht beim Sport treiben auf das Ungeborene nehmen...


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Verheimlichst Du mir etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (23. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Swe, als Vater darf man mitreden?



Als Vater wohl, aber als Extremist eher weniger. 

Denn Du wist ja wohl kaum die genauen, körperlichen Zustände am eigenem Leib erfahren haben oder nachvollziehen können. Und darum geht es der TE wohl 

MM.


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Deswegen bin ich Extremist, weil ich Dir und der TeIN nicht nachdem Munde rede? 

Gute Argumentation.

Ich hab mal kurz das ganze LO durchgesehen - *ein* gutes Argument war nicht dabei...


----------



## VeloWoman (23. März 2012)

nee..es muss keiner nach dem Mund reden, nur hat frau einfach nur das Gefühl der Bevormundung, so wie du schreibst.

Bedenke bei Deinen Posts einfach, das Frauen emotionaler lesen/denken/handeln/sind. Und solange Du nicht GENAU diese Erfahrung gemacht hast (wird in diesem Leben nicht mehr passieren) wie sie die TE wünscht zu erfahren....bringen Deine sarkastischen Posts nix


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Ich gebe mich geschlagen.

Es könnten ja die Ratschläge, die per Google leichtzufindenden Ratgber (von Frauen für Frauen), die Beiträge von Männern und Frauen zugunsten einer sicher sinnvollen, der Gesundheit von Kind und Mutter zuträglichen, Pause des Radfahrens ignoriert, um ja Radeln zu können, werden.

Es ist ja zum Glück nicht so. Von daher  Radfahren auf volles Risiko


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. März 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ... frau einfach nur das Gefühl der Bevormundung, so wie du schreibst.


Und sogar das Gefühl von Frauen kann täuschen.


VeloWoman schrieb:


> Bedenke bei Deinen Posts einfach, das Frauen emotionaler lesen/denken/handeln/sind. ...


In einem Internetforum "emotional lesen" o. ä. halte ich persönlich nicht für besonders sinnvoll oder zielführend.


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

Bitte das Emotionale nicht durch Sachlichkeit und Argumente stören. Danke.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> ... die Ratschläge, die per Google leichtzufindenden Ratgber...


Z. B.:
"Aus sportwissenschaftlicher Sicht empfehlen wir gelenkschonende Sportarten wie beispielsweise Walken, Nordic Walking, oder Radfahren an der frischen Luft. Vor allem Sportarten im Wasser, wie z.B Aquafitness, Auqajogging oder Aquaspinning empfehlen wir aufgrund fundierter Erkenntnisse. Nachgewiesene und positive Effekte sind z.B eine verringerte Wassereinlagerung (Ödeme) in den Beinen und die Möglichkeit sich anzustrengen ohne das Baby zu belasten (Immersionseffekt).
...
*Welche Sportarten sollten vermieden werden?*
In der Frühschwangerschaft, sprich in den ersten 17. Wochen, sollten Sportarten mit High-Impact Phasen vermieden werden. High-Impact bedeutet hohe Belastung und meint Schrittmuster, bei denen immer für kurze Zeit beide Füße den Bodenkontakt verlieren. *Sportarten mit Wucht, Stoß, Schlag, Gewalt oder anderen heftigen Auswirkungen sollten prinzipiell gemieden werden. Achten Sie generell darauf, das Sturzrisiko zu vermeiden und Sprungelemente möglichst gering zu halten.*"


----------



## VeloWoman (23. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und sogar das Gefühl von Frauen kann täuschen.



Ach nee? Ach was? 
Und Ihr Kerlz seid davon ausgenommen?



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> In einem Internetforum "emotional lesen" o. ä. halte ich persönlich nicht für besonders sinnvoll oder zielführend.



..nun ja...sinnvoll oder nicht..aber shit happens *duckundweg*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Swe, als Vater darf man mitreden?



Nein. Oder bist du etwas schwanger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. März 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Ach nee? Ach was?
> Und Ihr Kerlz seid davon ausgenommen?...


Nein. Aber wir lesen auch nicht (mit) irgend welche(n) Gefühlen Beliebiges aus Posts rein (oder raus).


----------



## giles (23. März 2012)

.


----------



## VeloWoman (23. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Nein. Aber wir lesen auch nicht (mit) irgend welche(n) Gefühlen Beliebiges aus Posts rein (oder raus).



ah ja


----------



## Mitglied (23. März 2012)

Erstmal richtig schwanger sein, dann vergeht die Lust auf radeln ganz von selbst.
Wenn Dich die Hormone im Griff haben und der Bauch richtig ausgeprägt ist und Du spürst dass da ein kleiner Mensch an Bord ist und Dein Mutterinstinkt richtig hervortritt...
Noch ist das ja pillepalle; wart' mal ab bis Wasser in den Füssen ist, Dein Rücken wehtut, usw.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens zum schönsten Ereignis Deines Daseins.


----------



## swe68 (23. März 2012)

_*

Noch einmal. Sachlich bleiben. Sarkasmus ist fehl am Platz*_

Und noch einmal: Erfahrungen als Vater ersetzen nicht Erfahrungen, die Frauen in der Schwangerschaft selber machen.


----------



## Mitglied (23. März 2012)

Mein Kommentar war völlig ernst gemeint; mehr kann man mit seinem bescheidenen Dasein nicht anfangen als Leben weiterzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (23. März 2012)

Erfahrungsbericht zu dem Thema:
(Bevor Mecker kommt: Der Account wird von meiner Frau und mir genutzt )
Das Fahren klappt bis jetzt in die 32 Woche problemlos, natürlich ohne Sprünge, Wurzelpassagen und anstrengende Anstiege. Die Power nimmt mit der Zeit nicht zu, dann wird eben mehr den Berg hochgeschoben.  Wir sind ja hier eher im Flachland.
Die Fahrt auf einer gestreckten CC-Feile würde der Bauch geometrisch schon nicht mehr zulassen, also wird das Enduro-HT benutzt. Das Downhillbike ist wieder zu schwer. 
Praktisch sind zum Fahren Latzhosen, für winterliche und regnerische Verhältnisse auch gummiert aus dem Angelzubehör. 
Noch schöner wäre das gemütliche Fahren unter der Woche bei dem wunderbaren Wetter natürlich in Gesellschaft. Es ist nicht zufällig jemand in Hannover in ähnlicher Situation oder mit Kinderanhänger unterwegs und auf der Suche nach Anschluss?


----------



## NewLife19 (24. März 2012)

also bauchmuskeltraining, was ich ja nicht mehr machen darf, hab ich dank eurer diskussionen trotzdem 

@giles
so wie du dich äußerst, müsste ich daheim auf der couch sitzen bleiben und gebärmaschine spielen, weil alles ein risiko sein könnte: treppen, unachtsame autofahrer, bordsteinkanten, die ich runterpruzeln könnte usw. 
ähm, da muss ich mal kurz überlegen  nein danke, draußen ist zu schönes wetter. 
und um das mal genauer zu sagen, ich befinde mich nicht in training sondern möchte mich wohlfühlen und dazu gehört für mich bewegung und aktivität. und nochmal ganz deutlich: in einem für meinen körper und ganz klar fürs baby verträglichen rahmen.



> Es sind immerhin 1 1/2 Personen beteiligt.


*******, dann ist mein Kind doch behindert und jeder sagt mir ich soll für 2 essen!!!

@surtre
danke für deinen kommentar, genau nach solchen habe ich gefragt. denn ich mach mir schon gedanken, da meine hosen im unterleib kneifen. und ne latzhose könnte ne lösung sein. (@giles: ich will ja mein kind nicht zerquetschen )

@mitglied


> Erstmal richtig schwanger sein, dann vergeht die Lust auf radeln ganz von selbst.
> Wenn Dich die Hormone im Griff haben und der Bauch richtig ausgeprägt  ist und Du spürst dass da ein kleiner Mensch an Bord ist und Dein  Mutterinstinkt richtig hervortritt...
> Noch ist das ja pillepalle; wart' mal ab bis Wasser in den Füssen ist, Dein Rücken wehtut, usw.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens zum schönsten Ereignis Deines Daseins.


danke auch für deinen kommentar. da es mir bisher richtig gut geht und ich von den genannten beschwerden verschont bleibe, ist radeln weiterhin ein bestandteil. aber werde an dich denke, wenn es soweit sein sollte, denn dann sitz ich garantiert auf der couch und spiele gebärmaschine 



> Und spätestens wenn frau merkt, das noch nichtmal Puste für das normale  (etwas schnellere) gehen da ist... wird sie es sich dreifach überlegen  Rad zu fahren.


danke velowoman für deinen kommentar, du hast damit einen teil meiner einstellung zum biken während der schwangerschaft sehr gut ausgedrückt 

tja, was bleibt noch zu sagen:
ich hab mich von vorn bis hinten belesen. hab sogar einer arbeitsgruppe für sport in der schwangerschaft ne lange mail geschickt und mich informiert, wie ich das biken ohne gefahren fürs kind weiter umsetzen kann. ich denke, ich bin informiert und beachte die tipps.
theoretische infos bekommt man nicht viele aber es gibt sie. dennoch sieht die theorie meist anders aus als die praxis, deshalb habe ich nach erfahrungsberichten gefragt. und es wäre schön, auch nur diese lesen zu brauchen. wie schon bemerkt, ist es meine entscheidung, ob ich fahre oder nicht. morgen kann mir auch einer die vorfahrt per auto nehmen und das wars. 
ich hab auch nichts gegen kommentare von männern, denn was die ausstattung anbelangt, hab ich schon zwei gute tipps bekommen. danke nochmal 

in diesem sinne, bitte erfahrungsberichte. denn wie ihr wisst, ich darf kein bauchtraining mehr machen


----------



## giles (24. März 2012)

@ newlife

Wo schrieb ich deine Unterstellung?

Ich trug meine Frau in der Schwangerschaft nochmehr auf den Händen als sonst. Wir stellten das Sportprogramm auf abgestimmte, mit dem Arzt, Sportarten um. Schwimmen, Wandern ...


----------



## NewLife19 (24. März 2012)

genauso läufts bei uns auch. mein freund achtet auch sehr auf mich und meine ärztin hat sich nicht gegenteilig zum biken ausgesprochen. 
ich würd sagen, wir lassen die diskussion und wir schauen mal, was es so für erfahrungsberichte von den mädels gibt.


----------



## Ani (25. März 2012)

tja, es hätte ein interessanter erfahrungsaustausch werden können,...hätte...  :\


----------



## zuki (25. März 2012)

*@Gille:* Du hast ein unangenehmes Weltbild. Ich denke Deine Beiträge beantworten das Thema nicht aus medizinischer Sicht (Und aus eigener Erfahrung schon gar nicht).

Das Deine Antworten garniert mit provokanten Äußerungen "Dafür gibt es den Sozialstaat", eine unsachliche Sichtweise verraten, ist recht offensichtlich.

Der Themenstarterin würde ich raten mit Ihrer Frauenärztin darüber zu sprechen und sich dann zu entscheiden.


----------



## giles (25. März 2012)

Was anderes haben wir Herren nicht geraten  

Danke für deine kleine Beleidigung und mein Weltbild ist sehr gesund, danke der Nachfrage, Fräulein Zuki.

Bellen eigentlich auch getroffene Hündinnen?


----------



## zuki (25. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Was anderes haben wir Herren nicht geraten
> 
> Danke für deine kleine Beleidigung und mein Weltbild ist sehr gesund, danke der Nachfrage, Fräulein Zuki.
> 
> Bellen eigentlich auch getroffene Hündinnen?



Wow, ganze zwei Minuten dauert es bis Du das vorher geschriebene wenig elegant bestätigst.


----------



## VeloWoman (25. März 2012)

..um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen..in der aktuellen *World of MTB* steht ein Erfahrungsbericht "Mountainbikerin und schwanger"


----------



## NewLife19 (25. März 2012)

dank meines freundes hab ich das auch schon gelesen und warte nun auf den nächsten teil. bisher hat sie die schwangerschaft nicht wirklich aufs radeln bezogen aber schön zu lesen ist es trotzdem.

ps: noch einmal für alle mitleser, die meinen mir ratschläge geben zu wollen und das vorherige nicht richtig gelesen haben: ich habe das ok meiner ärztin und möchte nun keine ratschläge sondern erfahrungsberichte. 

schönen sonntag euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (26. März 2012)

Meine Güte... wie immer, gehts um Kinder, artet das ganze aus, weils halt doch ein emotional sehr belastendes Thema ist.

1. schwanger ist NICHT gleich krank!

Wenn Deine Ärztin Dir das ok gegeben hat, fahre so wie Du Dich gut fühlst. Gelände wäre für mich tabu, ich würde nur noch Waldautobahn fahren. Schon alleine wegen der Erschütterung ect. 

Hast Du den Rat von der Pulsuhr von Deiner Ärztin? Mir erschließt sich da nicht so ganz der Sinn, vorallem wo Du die Werte 140 und 150 her hast. Aber wenn Du damit gut klar kommst, mach das was sich gut und richtig anfühlt!

Wie das dann mit zunehmendem Bauch ist musst Du halt schauen, zum Ende hin gehen wahrscheinlich nur noch ganz flache Strecken. Wenn Du bis zum Schluss sportlich aktiv bleiben möchtest, kann ich Dir schwimmen wärmstens empfehlen, vorallem gegen Ende, das Entlastet nämlich die Gelenke und man kann sich bewegen, ohne das Gefühl zu haben ein Elefant zu sein *g*

Ich habe zwei gesunde Kinder zur Welt gebracht und war in beiden Schwangerschaften sp weit sportl. aktiv wie mein Arzt mir das erlaubt hat. In der ersten habe ich damals nur das Tauchen von beginn an weggelassen, weil die Stickstoffsättigung fürs Baby schlecht ist. In der zweiten hatte ich leider Probleme und war von daher mehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## NewLife19 (26. März 2012)

hallo actionbarbie, ja, waldautobahnen machen nun 90% jeder radtour aus.
das mit der pulsuhr hat den grund, dass ich ne pulskontrolle habe. denn je höher mein puls umso mehr benötigt mein körper an sauerstoff, der dem kind zur versorgung wiederum fehlen könnte. ich habe aber schon 2 berichte von frauen gelesen, die wettkampfmäßig mtb gefahren sind und die empfehlen nicht dauerhaft über 150 zu fahren besser 140. auch der arbeitskreis, den ich erwähnt hatte meinte nicht länger als 20min über 140 zu fahren. aber das sind bei mir immer max. 5min und dann suche ich mir eh ein flaches stück, weils mitr niedrigerem puls angenehmer ist.


----------



## waldfeger (27. März 2012)

Hallo
Ich bin auch begeisternde Bikerin und seit 15 Monaten Mutter. Konnte das Biken auch während meiner Schwangerschaft nicht ganz lassen. Bin früher sehr gerne technische Trails im alpinem Gelände gefahren. In den ersten Monate bin ich die Hometrails mit meinem Fully gefahren, einfach vorsichtiger und natürlich nicht über Absätze usw. gesprungen. Würde mich mal als sichere bikerin bezeichnen, weiss, Unfälle und Ausrutscher sind schnell passiert. Daher ist es echt nach eigenem Ermessen und Gefühl, was man sich zutraut. Ich hab sogar ende 3.Monat/Beginn 4. Monat noch 1 Woche Bikeferien mit 1000 bis 1800 hm pro Tag gemacht. Auch auf über 2000 m. über Meer, wusste nichts von der Limite. Fühlte mich super. Muss sagen, hatte auch ne super Schwangerschaft, ohne Erbrechen, ohne nebenwirkungen. Hatte auch nen kleinen Bauch, bin dann auch bis zum 7. Monat mit dem Hardtails gemütlich Forst- und strassenwege geradelt. Bin sogar 1 Woche vor der Geburt noch kurz was einkaufen gegangen. Hab dann dann Weihnachten 2010 nen kerngesunden Sohn auf die Welt gebracht und unterdessen auch nen Kinderanhänger gekauft. Wollte nur raten, mach das, was du dir selbst zutraust und du dich auch wohl dabei fühlst. gruss und ne gute Schwangerschaft


----------



## dubbel (27. März 2012)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> das mit der pulsuhr hat den grund, dass ich ne pulskontrolle habe. denn je höher mein puls umso mehr benötigt mein körper an sauerstoff, der dem kind zur versorgung wiederum fehlen könnte.


das ist enorm weit hergeholt: 
je höher der puls, desto MEHR sauerstoff wird transportiert. 
tatsächlich ist es so, dass der sauerstoffgehalt im blut beim ausdauertraining NICHT abnimmt (respiratorischer quotient < 1). 
erst im wettkampf / bei ausbelastung / wenn man sich der maximalen herzfrequenz nähert, steht "zu wenig" sauerstoff zur verfügung. 
"maximal x minuten im bereich y herzfrequenz" um unterversorgung vorzubeugen, entbehrt jeder grundlage.


----------



## VeloWoman (27. März 2012)

Hmm..aber wird nicht durch die Ausschüttung von Adrenalin der Verdauungstrakt so weit "runtergefahren" das es schädlich ist für das Ungeborene? Und wenn ich mit hohem Puls fahre, ist dann nicht automatisch eine gewisse Ausschüttung von Adrenalin immer gegeben?


----------



## dubbel (27. März 2012)

du solltest nicht versuchen, dein ungeborenes zu verdauen.


----------



## VeloWoman (28. März 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> du solltest nicht versuchen, dein ungeborenes zu verdauen.





Nein im Ernst. Das sagt Dir jeder Frauenarzt.

Durch den Ausstoß von Adrenalin/ Stresshrmonen werden körperunwichtige Funktionen (wie in dem Moment das des Verdauungstraktes) gehemmt, weil der Körper eher mit dem eigenem "Überleben" beschäftigt ist. Was zu einem Versorgungsstop des Ungeborenen führt/ führen kann.

Deshalb ja auch die Frage zwecks des hohen Pulses


----------



## dubbel (28. März 2012)

geht's jetzt um survival, um hochintensives intervalltraining ("wettkampf / bei ausbelastung / wenn man sich der maximalen herzfrequenz nähert") oder um ausdauertraining?


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. März 2012)

Mir kommt diese Pulsvorgabe gewagt vor, wenn jemand ne max. HF von 160 hat, sind die 140 schon zu viel, hat ne Frau ein max. HF 200 ist die 140 ein Kindergeburtstag... dazu verändert sich die HF in der Schwangerschaft? Was wahrscheinlich ist, da das Herz ja mit fortschreitender Schwangerschaft mehr Leistung erbringen muss.

Ich würde mehr auf das eigene Körpergefühl setzen, moderate Grundlage -> immer so, dass man locker noch ein Liedchen pfeifen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (28. März 2012)

@duddel Na ich habe keine Ahnung, aber dachte ja nur, das alles doch irgentwie zusammenspielt. Habe mich ja nur mal so am Rande eingelesen, da ich eben nen Typ bin der schnell (sehr schnell) Pulsmäßig hochfährt. Nur kann einem der Frauenarzt da in dem Bereich leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. März 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> @duddel Na ich habe keine Ahnung, aber dachte ja nur, das alles doch irgentwie zusammenspielt. Habe mich ja nur mal so am Rande eingelesen, da ich eben nen Typ bin der schnell (sehr schnell) Pulsmäßig hochfährt. Nur kann einem der Frauenarzt da in dem Bereich leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.




Ich glaube... Du verwechselst Adrenalin mit Endorphin.... Beim normalen Ausdauerfahrten habe ich jedenfalls mit Adrenalin nix am Hut, bei trailreichen Runden, wo ich technisch an meine Grenzen gehe, dagegen schon eher 

Ausserdem, Adrenalin sorgt dafür das die Herzfrequenz steigt und nicht umgedreht, so von wegen Henne und Ei und so. Das Adrenalin muss zu erst da sein....


----------



## VeloWoman (28. März 2012)

Is dis allet kompliziert...seeufz 

Lach....das Endorphin kommt bei mir immer erst (je nach Tagesform) nach 30-50km radeln zum Vorschein. Davor wird es wohl eher Adrenalinlastig sein.

Die Herzfrequenz steigt bei mir leider aus diversen Gründen auch vor Adrenalinausstoss an. Nix Ei und Henne und so 
Aber da ich ja eh mal zum Kardiologen muss, werde ich den wohl dahingehend auch mal mit Fragen löchern


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. März 2012)

Also....

der Puls kann wegen vieler Gründe ansteigen.

Beim Sport ist es in erster Linie erst einmal die Bewegung, also die Belastung von Herz und Kreislauf warum der Puls ansteigt, es muss mehr Sauerstoff transportiert werden.

Gerätst Du in Stress, oder eine kritische Situation schüttet der Körper Adrenalin aus, dann steigt dein Puls (eigentlich die Herfrequenz) an, auch wenn Du dich nicht bewegst.

Bei normalem Grundlagentraining hast Du mit Adrenalin eigentlich nix am Hut.



> Lach....das Endorphin kommt bei mir immer erst (je nach Tagesform) nach 30-50km radeln zum Vorschein. Davor wird es wohl eher Adrenalinlastig sein.


Aha, da musst Du mir mal erklären wie Du das schaffst, dass Du da so gestresst bist, oder fährst Du nur hammerharte Trails?

Äh und  bei Endorphin steigt der Puls normalerweise glaube ich nicht an, das ist einfach ein Glückshormon


----------



## gabarinza (28. März 2012)

Also als Mann kann ich leider keine eigenen Erfahrungen schildern, als Vater von zwei Kindern mit einer "bewegungssüchtigen" Frau, interessieren vielleicht die Eindrücke, die ich gemacht habe.

Vorweg will ich dazu sagen, dass meine Freundin wirklich JEDEN Tag in der Früh laufen geht. Egal was wir an dem Tag sonst noch vorhaben, z.B. Skitour /-fahren, ne Tagestour auf dem Bike etc., Sie geht laufen. IMMER.

Und genauso war es in der Schwangerschaft. Am Anfang (kann mich nicht mehr an die Woche erinnern) haben wir auch noch Runden auf dem Bike gedreht, es dann aber irgendwann v.a. wegen der Sturzgefahr bleiben lassen. Meine Freundin ist allerdings nicht die Sicherste auf dem Rad.
Gelaufen ist sie weiter. Das erste Kind war ein geplanter Kaiserschnitt, sogar da ist sie in der Früh noch ihre Runde raus, anschliessend sind wir ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Und auch beim zweiten Kind ist sie bis zum letzten Tag gelaufen. Klar, das Tempo war langsamer, zwischendurch ist sie auch mal ein Stück gegangen. Aber die Runde war immer die gleiche.

Und: Das Ganze in Abstimmung mit ihrem Frauenarzt, der da kein Problem sah, v.a. weil sie ja vor den Schwangerschaften schon gelaufen ist und nicht erst währenddessen damit angefangen hat. Es gab nicht die geringste Komplikation währenddessen, kaum Überlkeit, keine Rückenschmerzen, traumhafte Blutwerte, etc. Der Arzt war immer ganz begeistert.

Und was soll ich sagen, wir haben zwei kerngesunde Kinder (Tochter 4J, Sohn 9 M.), die unglaublich gelassen sind. In der Tat welche zum Pferde stehlen. 

Mir ist klar, dass das nicht auf jede andere Frau übertragbar ist. Jede Schwangerschaft ist anders. Meine Freundin hatte z.B. immer einen ziemlich kleinen Bauch. 

Und bzgl. biken nach der Schwanderschaft denke ICH, dass das kein Problem ist ab dem Zeitpunkt ab dem du schmerzfrei auf dem Sattel sitzen kannst.

Also dann, alles Gute. Freut euch, der/die Kleine wird eure Welt verändern und Biken mit den Kleinen im Hänger ist erstens ein riesen Spaß und zweitens ein sehr gutes Training für die Beinmuskulatur.

Solltest du/ihr irgendwelche Fragen haben, Tips brauchen etc., dann immer raus damit.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. März 2012)

> Und bzgl. biken nach der Schwanderschaft denke ICH, dass das kein  Problem ist ab dem Zeitpunkt ab dem du schmerzfrei auf dem Sattel sitzen  kannst.



eben DENKST Du, und dass dann noch von einem Mann.... weiha. Ich finde diese Empfehlung echt gewagt! Nicht jede Frau benötigt einen Dammschnitt, kann also direkt wieder schmerzfrei auf nem Sattel sitzen, bei manchen ist das Thema Dammschnitt auch schon nach einer Woche durch.... ob es dann aber schlau ist sich gebärmuttertechnisch aufs RAd zu schwingen das dürfte sehr individuell sein, vor allem wenn man noch Wochenfluss hat und es blutet.

Ich bin bei meinem ersten Sohn Freitag nochr arbeiten gegangen und war 2 Wochen über Termin, Sonntags kam er zur Welt. Ich war aktiv, die ganze Schwangerschaft war wunderbar. Beim zweiten Kind hats von der 5. Woche an bis zum 9. Schwangerschaftsmonat geblutet. 



> Es gab nicht die geringste Komplikation währenddessen, kaum Überlkeit,  keine Rückenschmerzen, traumhafte Blutwerte, etc. Der Arzt war immer  ganz begeistert.



Da hat deine Frau einfach Glück gehabt oder ist mit guten Genen bestückt, aber diese Tatsache auf das Laufen zurück zu führen ist ebenfalls gewagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (28. März 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> eben DENKST Du, und dass dann noch von einem Mann.... weiha. Ich finde diese Empfehlung echt gewagt! Nicht jede Frau benötigt einen Dammschnitt, kann also direkt wieder schmerzfrei auf nem Sattel sitzen, bei manchen ist das Thema Dammschnitt auch schon nach einer Woche durch.... ob es dann aber schlau ist sich gebärmuttertechnisch aufs RAd zu schwingen das dürfte sehr individuell sein, vor allem wenn man noch Wochenfluss hat und es blutet.
> 
> Da hat deine Frau einfach Glück gehabt oder ist mit guten Genen bestückt, aber diese Tatsache auf das Laufen zurück zu führen ist ebenfalls gewagt.



Du hast mich falsch verstanden, bzw. schmerzfrei ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Vielleicht triffts beschwerdefrei besser. Klar soll sich niemand mit Blutungen auf das Bike setzen. Sorry falls ich hier jmd. zu nahe getreten bin.

Und ich habe die problemlose Schwangerschaft nirgends auf das Laufen zurückgeführt, sondern wollte eher sagen dass es TROTZ laufen keine Probleme gab.


----------



## NewLife19 (30. März 2012)

danke gabarinza für deine meldung. find ich top, dass deine freundin weiterhin ihrem sport so gut nachgehen konnte. ich mach zwar nicht ganz so viel sport aber ohne geht auch nicht und ich hoffe, dass ich mich bis zum schluss irgendwie betätigen kann. und wenns nur schwangerengymnastik oder spaziergänge sein sollte. aber für den seelischen ausgleich kann es nicht schaden. 

was für einen anhänger habt ihr bzw. nutzt ihr den gleich als kinderwagen?

liebe grüße


----------



## AnjaR (31. März 2012)

Hallo newlife,
habe zwei tolle gesunde Kinder, mittlerweile erwachsen. Bin zur Zeit der Schwangerschaften zwar noch nicht gebikt, habe aber immer intensiv Sport getrieben. Beim zweiten Kind bin ich nach Rücksprache mit dem Frauenarzt Skifahren gewesen, habe bis zur Geburt Ballett gemacht (und 3 Wochen danach wieder) und bin mit dem City-Rad (mit Kindersitz fürs erste) einkaufen gefahren und habe kleine Radtouren am Rhein gemacht. Hab mich immer wohl dabei gefühlt.


----------



## gabarinza (2. April 2012)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> danke gabarinza für deine meldung.
> 
> was für einen anhänger habt ihr bzw. nutzt ihr den gleich als kinderwagen?
> 
> liebe grüße



Also Kinderwagen haben wir gleich mehrere:

Einmal nen ganz normalen, so wie ihn jeder halt hat. Der wird bzw. wurde meistens zum einkaufen genutzt oder mit in den Urlaub genommen so lange die Kleinen noch nicht sitzen konnten.

Dann haben wir bei unserem Ferienhaus einen Chariot CX1, also einen Fahrradanhänger. CX deshalb, weil wir uns da in den Bergen befinden und das Teil eine brauchbare Bremse hat, sollte es mal länger bergab gehen. Zu Fuß natürlich. Den gleichen haben wir noch als 2-Sitzer gekauft, damit wir beide Kinder mit dem Fahrrad transportieren können. In den Bergen waren wir damit allerdings noch nicht. K.A. ob es mit zwei Kindern im Hänger noch Spaß macht biken zu gehen. Das werd ich an Ostern ausprobieren.
Solltet ihr euch für einen Chariot interessieren, dann könnte ich jetzt die Babyschale abgeben. Mit der kann man die Kleinen schon relativ früh transportieren. Allerdings haben wir den Wagen dann nur als Kinderwagen genutzt. Man kann zwar mittels dieser Schale angeblich auch Säuglinge im Hänger transportieren, ich hab mich das aber nicht getraut.

Darüberhinaus haben wir zu Hause noch einen Joggster, den meine Freundin zum laufen nutzt.

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, dann kann ich dir die gerne beantworten. Solange das von einem Mann im LO geduldet wird.


----------



## Surtre (11. Juni 2012)

Ich konnte bis zur 35. SSW fahren dann hatte ich Senkwehen. Da die Kleine wieder tiefer im Becken saß und ich auch Rückenschmerzen hatte, habe ich es dann aufgegeben. 
Jetzt sind wir 5 1/2 Wochen überglückliche Eltern (sie kam Ende der 37.SSW) und ich saß vorgestern das erste Mal wieder auf dem Rad, gestern habe ich auch gleich das Chase meines Mannes auf dem Hometrail ausprobiert. 
Jetzt muss ganz schnell mein Snap fertig werden und dann später ein Singletrailer her.


----------

